# 55 lb Wahoo on the Woosah! (Video)



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a quick and funny video (sorry for my language) of me landing a 55lb wahoo on my boat the Woosah! today. I'll post more pics later and probably a link to a longer vid that has a better perspective. This was one of 3 we caught today out of Destin! It was a good day on the water for the first time in over a month. Enjoy guys!

http://youtu.be/NGCdsa3g7Gw


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Language?? I thought that's what you are supposed to say when you catch one like that:thumbup:


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahaha, I like your viewpoints Sniper. It bested my previous best by 20 lbs! I was excited as you can see from my impromptu Rick Flair impression.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a good one to break in the new boat with! Congrats! Was the grass still bad out there? thanks for the vid.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Lots of scattered grass around the edge but a little south it cleared up nicely. Had no issues at the nipple or 131 with grass. I wish it would organize into a nice weedline


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the fish Logan! I talked to Len this morning & he told me about the trip. Sounds like you guys did well & the boat ran great. I will be down on Wed. for about 10 days of fishing and scalloping. Hope we can get together and put some blood on someones boat! Len said the sushi was a tasty treat.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice wahoo! I think you need a bigger gaff! ha ha!

Robert


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice fish!
Did you reel it in, wire it, and gaff it?
If so not only do you need a longer gaff but also another crew member.
Way to go!


----------



## Pull Hook (Jun 27, 2011)

55?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

ltsheets said:


> Lots of scattered grass around the edge but a little south it cleared up nicely. Had no issues at the nipple or 131 with grass. I wish it would organize into a nice weedline


Appreciate the report. I wonder if that yellow buoy past the edge is still out there. If so, it should be holding some fish by now. Hopefully I'll be checking it out next week and maybe some of that grass will be formed up by then.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

That video is hilarious. The language just shows your true excitement in the moment. Keep it away from women and children but still great.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Don White said:


> Congrats on the fish Logan! I talked to Len this morning & he told me about the trip. Sounds like you guys did well & the boat ran great. I will be down on Wed. for about 10 days of fishing and scalloping. Hope we can get together and put some blood on someones boat! Len said the sushi was a tasty treat.


Sounds good Don


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

redeyes said:


> Nice fish!
> Did you reel it in, wire it, and gaff it?
> If so not only do you need a longer gaff but also another crew member.
> Way to go!


Yes, yes, and yes! I passed off the rod when the leader was almost in reach so I could wire and gaff it. All 3 crew members love fishing but were new to trolling. This was the first fish of the day so it was a little less coordinated until they learned the system. The 2nd and 3rd wahoo caught went much smoother! Haha


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Pull Hook said:


> 55?


Yup. Weighed it with the approved bathroom scale technique. It was 64 inches long


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great video guys! I felt the same way in the summer of 1987. ;o) And it wasn't a Wahoo!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome catch. :thumbsup:


----------

